# Manager



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Manager mi ha scritto di nuovo.
A distanza di una settimana _di nuovo_ un sms.
E questa volta ho risposto.

_Che si dice dalle tue parti?_

Ho sorriso. E risposto

_Tutto ok e dalle tue?

Che piacere sentirti...giornata fantastica. Sono solo in spiaggia con la musica e il mare. Niente di meglio...

Che invidia mi fai...come il primo bagno.Me l'hai dedicato?

ti sto dedicando questo momento. Perchè credimi è fantastico come...

...sei unto d'olio? Ok sono sempre la solita...

...sono profumato di salsedine....non so perchè ma sento che se fossi adesso al mio fianco con questa atmosfera solitaria sono convinto  che adoreresti la mia musica ...Durante e dopo...

Si, credo di si. Ma anche prima, non solo durante e dopo e ti assaggerei tutto, perchè salsedine più mostro...mamma mia...

Insomma Tebe!!!! Cercavo di essere un pò romantico! (faccina sorridente)

ahahahahaha! Romantico tu? Non sei credibile, però ammetto che sei stato romantico a scrivermi, mi hai fatto contenta. Buone vacanze mostro._


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

non siete credibili


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso;bt5665 ha detto:
			
		

> non siete credibili


credibili come...cosa?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Certo che pure tu però...lo assecondi parecchio manager...
Mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

ho letto. Vado dal dentista, temo mi sia venuta una carie.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5670 ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto. Vado dal dentista, temo mi sia venuta una carie.



si però nel frattempo troieggiavo con Nik amore segreto.

vale?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade;bt5669 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che pure tu però...lo assecondi parecchio manager...
> Mah...



Sono quattro settimane che non lo sento e vedo e l'altra settimana non ho risposto al suo sms...
Mi ha fatto piacere, non ci ho visto nulla di male e con quella roba del romanticismo mi ha fatta ridere.

E molto piacere che mi abbia scritto ancora.
Lo sai. Lo stimo. Mi piace in toto.
Vediamo quando torna.

E non mi è sembrato dolce.
Normale


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5670 ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto. Vado dal dentista, temo mi sia venuta una carie.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Io tempo per il diabete...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5672 ha detto:
			
		

> E non mi è sembrato dolce.
> Normale


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade;bt5674 ha detto:
			
		

> :unhappy::unhappy:


eli non sto scherzando. 
Ti paiono sms dolci????






ma io sono torda sul serio allora.





poco introspettiva come al solito:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

ma che poi scusate....lui fa il romantico, per finta e io la butto sul sesso!!!!

ma che romantico!!!


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5671 ha detto:
			
		

> si però nel frattempo troieggiavo con Nik amore segreto.
> 
> vale?


e questo è ancora meno credibile


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5668 ha detto:
			
		

> credibili come...cosa?


no no....delusione Tebe.

devi recuperare,sennò non ti stimo più


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso;bt5678 ha detto:
			
		

> no no....delusione Tebe.
> 
> devi recuperare,sennò non ti stimo più



del tipo che manager torna, io gli balzo in ufficio, lui mi dice.
-Che piacere vederti.-
Io gli  tiro una testata, gli ncido sulla pelle con un taglierino "NIENTE SMS", lo sdraio sulla scrivania mannara e me lo faccio?


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2012)

escludendo la parte del taglierino,direi di sì

una cosa così andrebbe bene


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

uno che ti manda sms dal mare...ehm
un po' cotto è
ma sis apeva io su sta cosa non ho dubbi
su lui intendo


----------



## kikko64 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5675 ha detto:
			
		

> eli non sto scherzando.
> *Ti paiono sms dolci????*
> 
> 
> ...


Se non sono dolci questi  ...  

Se mi dai il tuo cell ti mando anch'io un sms "dolce" ... vediamo se percepisci la differenza ... 
qualcosa del tipo " ... giornata di merda, sono solo in ufficio con in sottofondo la pubblicità della radio e il ronzio delle ventole dei computer ... niente di peggio ... ti sto dedicando questo momento. Perchè credimi è uno schifo  ... "

Oddio quanto so essere ... dolce !!


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

tebe isto sta un po preso

Se no dal mare col caz che scrivi seh bona notte
E lo sai anche tu:inlove:


----------

